# How can I get rid of Perfectnav?



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

I am using windows XP. When I use IE I keep getting directed to Perfectnav. I have so far uninstalled Kazaa/used Spybot/cwshredder - all to no avail. I have now used Hijack this - can anyone help me please? thanks
Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.2
Scan saved at 21:57:37, on 17/12/2003
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\devldr32.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer brought to you by Planetis
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = inktomi5-ltn.server.ntl.com:8080
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = http://localhost
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: PerfectNavBHO Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\newones.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {724d43a9-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: (no name) - {C9176930-9C9F-4cba-9723-0F58C3E7CED6} - (no file)
O3 - Toolbar: &RoboForm - {724d43a0-0d85-11d4-9908-00400523e39a} - C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboForm.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InstantAccess] C:\PROGRA~1\TEXTBR~1.0\BIN\INSTAN~1.EXE /h
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSMSGS] "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NVMCTRAY.DLL,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TClockEx] C:\Program Files\TClockEx\TCLOCKEX.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MoneyAgent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\Money Express.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RoboForm] "C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboTaskBarIcon.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Office Startup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Broadband Wizard.lnk = C:\Program Files\Broadband Wizard\BBWIZ.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward &Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cac&hed Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Customize Menu	&4 - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComCustomizeIEMenu.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Fill Forms	&] - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComFillForms.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Save Forms	&[ - file://C:\Program Files\Siber Systems\AI RoboForm\RoboFormComSavePass.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Si&milar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra button: Suggestions (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Fill Forms (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Fill Forms	&] (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Save (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Save Forms	&[ (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: RoboForm (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: RF Toolbar	&2 (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {02BCC737-B171-4746-94C9-0D8A0B2C0089} (Microsoft Office Template and Media Control) - http://office.microsoft.com/templates/ieawsdc.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {54823A9D-6BAE-11D5-B519-0050BA2413EB} (ChkDVDCtl Class) - http://www.gocyberlink.com/winxp/CheckDVD.cab
O16 - DPF: {6B4788E2-BAE8-11D2-A1B4-00400512739B} (PWMediaSendControl Class) - http://216.249.24.141/code/PWActiveXImgCtl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37768.1397916667
O16 - DPF: {A7EA8AD2-287F-11D3-B120-006008C39542} (CBSTIEPrint Class) - http://offers.brightstreet.com/cif/download/bin/actxcab.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DCF0768D-BA7A-101A-B57A-0000C0C3ED5F} - http://bins.whazit.com/trinsic/downloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF6A0F17-0B1E-11D4-829D-00C04F6843FE} (Microsoft Office Tools on the Web Control) - http://officeupdate.microsoft.com/TemplateGallery/downloads/outc.cab
O16 - DPF: {E855A2D4-987E-4F3B-A51C-64D10A7E2479} (EPSImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/activex/EPSControl_v1-32.cab


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close all windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

R3 - URLSearchHook: PerfectNavBHO Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL

O2 - BHO: myBar BHO - {0494D0D1-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {267D5BD3-0DC2-4724-A196-7F4794FBB9EB} - C:\WINDOWS\newones.dll

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {66F67511-2665-4C34-9E20-FAC2C0954EF2} - C:\WINDOWS\whattt.dll

O2 - BHO: NavErrRedir Class - {A045DC85-FC44-45be-8A50-E4F9C62C9A84} - C:\PROGRA~1\PERFEC~1\BHO\PERFEC~1.DLL

O3 - Toolbar: &SearchBar - {0494D0D9-F8E0-41ad-92A3-14154ECE70AC} - C:\Program Files\MyWay\myBar\1.bin\MYBAR.DLL

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART

O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) -

O16 - DPF: {DCF0768D-BA7A-101A-B57A-0000C0C3ED5F} - http://bins.whazit.com/trinsic/downloader.cab

Restart your computer and delete:

The C:\WINDOWS\System32\P2P Networking folder


----------



## dmcd (May 28, 2003)

thanks for the help.........I did what you said. The only problem I had was while trying to delete the last part ie Windows\System32\P2P Networking folder. It said it couldn't delete it as one of the files was in use (index.125) search on XP to find the file was the only program open. Do you think I have done enough to get rid of PerfectNav and Whazit??


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Boot to safe mode and delete the P2P Networking folder.

See here for booting to safe mode:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001052409420406

Post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## aStAgA (Jan 16, 2004)

Hi guys, iv been desperately trying to fix my friends PC. She seems to have this problem...i have tried and tried to no avail.

My friend recommeded me to this site and well, here i am.

this is the log tht i got from her pc...

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 2:48:56 PM, on 10/01/2004
Platform: Windows XP (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\HPSHAR~1\hpgs2wnf.exe
C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\HEWLET~1\AiO\Shared\Bin\hpoevm07.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\Shared\bin\hpOSTS07.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\AdvTools\NPROTECT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LUALL.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Symantec\LIVEUP~1\LUCOMS~1.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
D:\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = about:blank
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://au3.hpwis.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://srch-au3.hpwis.com/
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE NvQTwk,NvCplDaemon initialize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Share-to-Web Namespace Daemon] C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\HP Share-to-Web\hpgs2wnd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WorksFUD] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\wkfud.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -minimize
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV CfgWiz] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\Cfgwiz.exe /R
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Advanced Tools Check] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\AdvTools\ADVCHK.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSConfig] C:\WINDOWS\PCHealth\HelpCtr\Binaries\MSConfig.exe /auto
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\RunOnce: [ICQ Lite] C:\Program Files\ICQLite\ICQLite.exe -trayboot
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HPAiODevice(hp psc 700 series) - 1.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\AiO\hp psc 700 series\Bin\hpobrt07.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Define - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_DEF.HTM
O8 - Extra context menu item: Look Up in &Encyclopedia - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Reference 2001\A\ERS_ENC.HTM
O9 - Extra button: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Encarta Encyclopedia (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Define (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/CursorManiaInitialSetup1.0.0.6.cab
O16 - DPF: {486E48B5-ABF2-42BB-A327-2679DF3FB822} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/IA/ia_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?37851.1036805556
O16 - DPF: {AED98630-0251-4E83-917D-43A23D66D507} (WebHandler Class) - http://activex.microgaming.com/DLhelper/version7/dlhelper.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{CA6E378E-8B81-4087-AF93-2F695CA57F69}: NameServer = 202.27.184.3 202.27.184.5

=============================================

could some1 plzz help me out by telling me what i should do.

so far iv uninstalled kazaa and i have removed those entries specified...

ne hlep would really be appreicated


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

Can you please tell us what the actual problem is?


----------



## aStAgA (Jan 16, 2004)

sorry its the same as the above...everytime she tries to enter a password into hotmail etc the page is redirected to perfectnav....i hav looked at wat flrman1 recommended and tried tht. it no longer redirects to perfectnav but instead it now just gives an internet explorer error tht it coudln;t load the website.


----------



## comerain (Jan 26, 2004)

I have got some problems with perfectnav. In spite of several measure I have taken (running spybot, uninstalling kazza, clearing all the folders believed to be related to this damned perfectnav), I cannot sign in msn and hotmail through internet explorer. Now I get redirected to the pages displaying traditional internet explorer error message. (with netscape, I can log in hotmail account)

So, can anybody tell me what to do next? I am posting hijack this log file. Any help saving me and my com would be so much appreciated. Thank you so much, guys.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 19:09:13, on 26.01.2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nslsvice.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\DefWatch.exe
C:\program files\lotus\notes\ntmulti.exe
C:\Program Files\Symantec_Client_Security\Symantec AntiVirus\Rtvscan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wm.exe
C:\NOVELL\ZENRC\wuser32.exe
C:\NOVELL\ZENRC\WUOLService.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\HotKey Utility\HKserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony\Jog Dial Utility\JogServ2.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmw32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NWTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\PowerPanel\Program\PcfMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\WBALANCE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apntex.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\conime.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe

N3 - Netscape 7: user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src"); (C:\Documents and Settings\abc\Application Data\Mozilla\Profiles\default\kmzh07x4.slt\prefs.js)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: ????? - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\Apoint\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HKSERV.EXE] C:\Program Files\Sony\HotKey Utility\HKserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [JOGSERV2.EXE] C:\Program Files\Sony\Jog Dial Utility\JogServ2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [vptray] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMANT~1\SYMANT~1\vptray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDPS] C:\WINDOWS\System32\dpmw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ZENRC Tray Icon] zentray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NWTRAY] NWTRAY.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RealTray] C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PestPatrol Control Center] C:\Program Files\PestPatrol\PPControl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PPMemCheck] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\PPMemCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CookiePatrol] C:\PROGRA~1\PESTPA~1\CookiePatrol.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\System32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: .plugin141_02.trace
O4 - Startup: NTUSER.DAT
O4 - Startup: ntuser.dat.LOG
O4 - Startup: ntuser.ini
O4 - Global Startup: NTUSER.DAT
O4 - Global Startup: NTUSER.DAT.LOG
O9 - Extra button: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: ICQ Lite (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://vaio-online.sony.com/kr/
O16 - DPF: {02BF25D5-8C17-4B23-BC80-D3488ABDDC6B} (QuickTime Object) - http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {16B21577-3ABA-49AA-96F9-811B7BCFA9CA} (Dialpad KR VegaLoader Class) - http://www.dialpad.co.kr/dialpadweb/phone/helper.cab
O16 - DPF: {1DE9BB01-B121-401D-8877-BCD5ED5B7EE5} (Tpwin Control) - http://www.crezio.com/test/leeyunho/AlwaysOn/AlwaysOn.CAB
O16 - DPF: {1E2941E3-8E63-11D4-9D5A-00902742D6E0} (iNotes Class) - http://mail.iiiee.lu.se/iNotes.cab
O16 - DPF: {2A226D26-9DF3-11D4-8A10-0010B540E6AE} (Vim Control) - http://www.dialpad.co.kr/dialpadweb/VimMpeg.cab
O16 - DPF: {2C197E55-080B-42A4-BFD0-9595B3534CF4} (KVPplugin00 Control) - https://www.vpay.co.kr/KVPplugin01.cab
O16 - DPF: {32B1CE68-43D9-4D06-8BE9-418F0B94B46A} (Nowpds Control) - http://www.nownuri.net/component/pds/Nowpds.cab
O16 - DPF: {40C65903-0CC0-4BB9-86AF-1430D4164E70} (Dialpad KR VegaLCD ActiveX Control) - http://www.dialpad.co.kr/dialpadweb/phone/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: {66B30EA0-C033-4D4B-9F90-EA0AF07363AF} (BugsMediaPlayer Control) - http://so.bugs.co.kr/BugsOggPlay_9.CAB
O16 - DPF: {6AD92401-CE2D-452B-AA63-1291D60EC2D2} (AxINIplugin40 Control) - http://www.bccard.com/initech/plugin/axINIplugin40.cab
O16 - DPF: {6FE760D3-7851-4879-8838-62D9881D7177} (IniMasHandler Class) - http://www.kookmincard.co.kr/images/sendmail/IniMasPlugin.cab
O16 - DPF: {7451A3DE-A83D-469D-977B-D7627EEA07DD} (FcCommCtrl.AlbumDropBox) - http://home.freechal.com/etc/FcActivePackage/FcCommCtrl/FcCommCtrl.CAB
O16 - DPF: {7E9FDB80-5316-11D4-B02C-00C04F0CD404} (XecureWeb 4.0 Client Control) - http://www.samsungcard.co.kr/XecureDemo/XecureObject/xw40_install.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://axis.retea.se/activex/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {91853CB8-8253-4E53-BDBB-C6C43D51950E} (AudioTuning Class) - http://www.dialpad.co.kr/dialpadweb/phone/vscp.cab
O16 - DPF: {97154128-DC4C-4D5B-AF7C-CA7356238EC9} (Hanmail FileUpload Control) - http://wwl433.daum.net/hanmail-ax/HM_fileupload.cab
O16 - DPF: {98930E59-5BF8-4700-B79D-0BC3F882528E} (like Class) - http://www.nownuri.net/component/session/session.cab
O16 - DPF: {CF362BDB-4EA2-11D5-AB47-000102913414} (SetGlb Control) - http://so.bugsmusic.co.kr/SetGlb.cab
O16 - DPF: {CFCB7308-782F-11D4-BE27-000102598CE4} (NPX Control) - http://update.nprotect.net/nprotect/samsungcard/npx.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {D5ACE9FC-9CCC-4FB6-9A63-19ED6A3AA489} (ReaderChecker Control) - http://drm.snu.ac.kr/pdfdrm/webbroker/ReaderChecker.cab
O16 - DPF: {DBCEFBFE-B49D-4D6C-B024-FE1903C0366E} (XBTSessionManager Control) - http://login.bugsmusic.co.kr/reg/cab/XBTSessionManager.CAB
O16 - DPF: {FE3B2990-3E0A-40C4-BC69-B61E5F2776E6} (FreechalOn Class) - http://login.freechal.com/freechalon/FcOnCtl2.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{845CA4C7-72D1-489E-8DD8-5C9057A9E862}: NameServer = 130.235.132.90,130.235.128.100


----------

